# Test



## futon2000 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Paint Job Gone Wrong*

Any advice on whats happening here would be appreciated. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5820rqLWKU&feature=youtu.be

"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5820rqLWKU&feature=youtu.be"

During rainy weather, the paint becomes sticky, moist to the touch. 

The timeline for the Job was as follows.. 

10.21.13 Monday noon - Wall Powerwashed. (Average Humidity: 83%, range 72-93%)

10.23.13 (Average Humidity: 83%, range 72-93%)

8am - noon: Caulking and prepping the wall, 3x1 wood replaced on wood siding. 
12 noon - 5pm: Primer applied to the wall.


10.24.13 (Average Humidity 73%, Range 83-62)

8am-2pm: Recaulked the wall, applied 2 coats 

After the Job: 

November 8: Paint Leaching in several areas

November 20: Paint blistering during rain: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW98qi10r_w


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You passed!!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RH said:


> You passed!!!!


Just like old times Dan?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

schmidt & co. said:


> just like old times dan?


lol...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Video is private. Wanna tell us what your painter used?


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

futon2000 said:


> Any advice on whats happening here would be appreciated. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5820rqLWKU&feature=youtu.be During rainy weather, the paint becomes sticky, moist to the touch. The timeline for the Job was as follows.. 10.21.13 Monday noon - Wall Powerwashed. (Average Humidity: 83%, range 72-93%) 10.23.13 (Average Humidity: 83%, range 72-93%) 8am - noon: Caulking and prepping the wall, 3x1 wood replaced on wood siding. 12 noon - 5pm: Primer applied to the wall. 10.24.13 (Average Humidity 73%, Range 83-62) 8am-2pm: Recaulked the wall, applied 2 coats After the Job: November 8: Paint Leaching in several areas November 20: Paint blistering during rain: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW98qi10r_w


wheres the vid...?


----------



## futon2000 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Videos Public now. Thanks for catching*

KEL-BOND Universal Primer 
Kelly Moore Acyshield 1240-333


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

futon2000 said:


> KEL-BOND Universal Primer
> Kelly Moore Acyshield 1240-333


Can you give us a little more info on what steps of preparation you used?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

3 days from power washing to finish paint, looks like you didn't give it enough time to dry out. The bubbles are definitely a moisture issue. Weather it was the power washing or humidity i'm not sure.


----------



## futon2000 (Jan 14, 2014)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Can you give us a little more info on what steps of preparation you used?


Powerwashing was followed by removal of chipped paint, and caulking cracks in stucco with elastomeric caulking.


----------



## futon2000 (Jan 14, 2014)

Paradigmzz said:


> Video is private. Wanna tell us what your painter used?


Thanks for catching this Paradigmzz. Video should be public now. Let me know if you cannot see it.


"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5820rqLWKU&feature=youtu.be"

"https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW98qi10r_w"


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

futon2000 said:


> was followed by removal of chipped paint,


Can you elaborate on the methods you used for this? Also, what was the moisture content of the substrate when coatings were applied?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

CD nailed it. You didn't give the substrate adequate time to dry IMO. Humidity was sky high, preventing evaporation and drying of substrate. Had you taken moisture readings as Schmidt suggested it would have given you further info.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Stucco shouldn't take as long as cedar to dry right? I just think that too much paint was put on for painting outside this time of year(looks cold and wet in video)will not coalesce properly,, needs two very light coats instead..


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

It's hard to tell in the video. How much sunlight hits that wall during the day? Moisture testing should always be done after powerwashing before painting. I would have given the wall a minimum of 5 days before a moisture test.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Its interesting it looks like its only on the patches. 
The resins didn't coalesce, allowing moisture to enter through the paint.

I'd be curious if its lifting the primer, or just the paint. I'd guess just the paint. Reprime with a better primer and repaint it, or if its good and dry 2 coats of paint.


----------

